# removed due to privacy concerns



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

I would probably get a Turbobooster for the SUV if you feel your oldest child is ready for it. But really only you can make that decision about whether a booster is an appropriate choice.

What ages/sizes of kids do you need to transport in the Focus?

Do you guys have the Ride Safer Travel Vest or the Bubble Bum up there in Canada?


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

The RSTV and Bubble Bum are what's called "portable" booster seats. What I meant earlier (but didn't ask clearly) was what the age/size of the "occasional" kids you'll have in your car when you need to squeeze in 3-across. The Bubble Bum and RSTV are both very narrow and will fit where no other car seat or booster can be squeezed in. BUT... they'd be more for your older kid's friends who are booster age, not for younger kids you might be babysitting. And I don't know whether they're approved in Canada.

They're handy for what they're for, but I wouldn't want to use either one on a daily basis. Neither one is likely to be able to be buckled in by a child and they'd probably both need an adult's help.

RSTV:

(Shown here with lap belt and top tether)



And here with a lap/shoulder belt, which does not require top tether use (remember, it's a booster, not a car seat). 

Bubble Bum:


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't think the Bubblebum or the RSTV have made it to Canada yet, unfortunately. The SecureKid is identical in frame to the Maestro; it is the narrowest decent combination seat, although none of them could truly be described as 'narrow' unfortunately.


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

I would get a turbobooster for dh car and borrow it if you need a third seat in your car (or buy 2). Then the guest child can use the radian if necessary. We have a turbobooster and the fit is fantastic, it's light and it's cheap. When the baby outgrows the Chicco you can booster dd1 full time and pass on the radian. Once the britax expires you might be ready to ff your youngest and who knows what cool options you might have then!


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

.


----------

